

Ask HN: Would you pay for "moonpig like" technology? - trez

we are building an API which would allow to implement easily websites like moonpig.com or vistaprint.com (the printing side of it). We would like to know if there is any interest on these kind of things before locking ourself in months of devs. We would appreciate any feedback.
======
devonbarrett
What would be able to print on/sizes and what would be the turn around time?

~~~
trez
The main part of the idea is to allow a PDF file ( a template) to be
customized based on some data received. More details here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5601127>

Our MVP won't go up to manage the physical printing but would be coming in the
second phases (unless it become a hard requirements for phase 1).

To explicitly answer, you would be able to print on whatever you want as you
would, at the beginning, not handle the relation with the printer.

